# Three Disney Vacation Club Properties



## Miss Marty (Oct 24, 2013)

This week we checked out the three newest 
DVC Disney Vacation Club Resort Properties.

We owned at
Animal Kingdon pre-construction
and discovered we did not care 
for the building/village/parking. 

We also checked out
Bay Lake Towers last night
and did not care for it.
Small Lobby, Long Hallways

Our favorite DVC is 
The Grand Floridian 
Small Lobby, Friendly Staff

Will post DVC mini reviews when we
return from our Bonnet Creek Vacation.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking forward to your review/report!


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 1, 2013)

*Disney Vacation Club Resort Mini Review*

*
An African Safari Adventure awaits you at 
Animal Kingdom Lodge and Kidani Village 
Osceola Parkway, Lake Buena Vista Florida*

We have always enjoy spending time at Animal Kingdom Lodge
and especially enjoy the unique themed dining experience that
Boma, Flavors of Africia has to offer or a lite meal at The Mara,
named for a river flowing through Kenya and Tanzania.

This time we went to Disney Animal Kingdom Lodge to 
preview some of the new DVC villas.  Our guide showed 
us a two bedroom lock out suite inside the grand lodge 
(near the high crossover bridge) with a savannah view. 
The unit appears comfy and has a desk for a computer.

Afterwards, we took a stroll around the beautiful gift shop.

We then had a choice of walking or taking a bus from 
the front entrance of the lodge to the front entrance 
of check in lobby at Kidani or taking our car and driving.  
We decided to drive and park our car in the garage 
to get the feel of what a guest would expect when 
checking in with the family vehicle and their luggage.  

Inside the Disney Vacation Club building at Kidani Village
we took photos of the checkin lobby, marketplace shop, 
spent time in the lounge area looking out at the savannah.

The main things we did not care for at Kidani: small lobby, 
dark colors and African kraal, the horseshoe-curved design. 
The main things we enjoyed and liked: lush landscaping, 
exotic animals, the wildlife preserve and complimentary 
self parking in the garage.  Valet parking is also available.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reviews. I've never stayed at a Disney property but now have the ability to trade in and feel overwhelmed by deciding which is best for us.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you for the review MissMarty.  We stayed at Kidani once and absolutely loved it.  Looking forward to a stay here again some day.  Love trying all the resorts and love to hear everyone else's take on them.

I am surprised your guide was at AK.  I thought they were only at SSR.  Could this have been the Sales CM who was at the Kiosks in the lobby?  Just curious.  Thank you again.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 4, 2013)

*Disney Vacation Club Resort Pools*

_
FYI_

Disney's plan to add fences to their resort pools is underway, which means various pools will be closed while the work is being completed. Be aware that your resort may have a closed pool over the next several months. 

If you receive a notice of a resort pool closure, 
please post it so others can plan accordingly.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 4, 2013)

*The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort*

*
A Grand Legacy Begins*

Disney Vacation Club welcomes its 12th resort to its portfolio of vacation destinations with the October 2013 opening of The Villas at Disney’s Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, located within walking distance of the grand hotel.

From the moment we walked inside the Lobby Atrium at 
The Villas at Disney`s Grand Floridian Resort and Spa 
we could see & feel the elegance of this beautiful resort.

The lobby is done in white with light brown and gold touches, 
beautiful furnishings, paintings, rugs, tile, TV,  check in desk,
two grand 45 foot long five tier gold and glass chandeliers, 
and a bronze fountain with playful penguins to greet guests.
We were able to take a few digital photos of the interior. 

The Villas are decorated in light colors with small decks.

Located near the picturesque shores of Seven Seas Lagoon,
watch the fireworks light up the sky over Cinderella Castle.

A short walk to the complimentary Resort Monorail station at 
Grand Floridian Hotel will take you to the Magic Kingdom Park.

_We would love to spend a week 
in a two bedroom or Grand Villa._


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 4, 2013)

*Disneys Bay Lake Towers*

*
Bay Lake Towers*

*Great Location*

Walking distance to Magic Kingdom Park
and Skyway Bridge that connects you to 
Disneys Contemporay Resort and Monorail.

We rode the elevator upstairs and 
walked across the skyway bridge.

Parking lots are right in front of the buildings.

*Pools and Spa*

You can also visit the 2 pools at the adjacent Disney’s Contemporary Resort: Bay Pool, an all-ages quiet pool that juts out over the lake, 
and the feature pool that includes a 17-foot-tall curving slide

I always thought we would like Bay Lake Towers 
Its really hard to explain, we just didn`t care for 
the lobby, interior, hallways, and unwelcoming staff.

_Note: 
We have stayed at the Contemporary Resort years ago 
& always enjoy a visit to the Contemporary & Bay Lake. _


----------



## Myxdvz (Nov 5, 2013)

AnnaS said:


> I am surprised your guide was at AK.  I thought they were only at SSR.  Could this have been the Sales CM who was at the Kiosks in the lobby?  Just curious.  Thank you again.



There is now a DVC Sales Center in AK and at BWV in addition to the main one near SSR.


----------

